# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  betta pallifina

## 900801

Posted before on af(arofanatics) but just add a little more life in the anabantoids section. 

A close such shot of another male that i had.

The male (parent)

The female (parent)

Young male (F1)

Young male (F1)
Enjoy

----------


## oddstamp

very clearly taken pics of the parent pallfinas. gd coloring and body pattern in the F1s too! looks like they r on a gd feeding regime

----------


## Mudskipper

Wow, they are beautiful!!! If only I had more tanks...

----------


## exotic_idiot

Congrates in getting them to spawn..
So now have how many batch of fry?
Did you kept them in bare bottom tank or just place them as easier for photo taking?

----------


## 900801

Thank you guys for the nice comments. Actually I feed them mostly frozen blood worms. Maybe shrimps and brine shrimps on rare occasions. Yea nice to keep and their blue is quite intense. Too bad there were mostly males from the spawns.hmm I forgot but it's now in to F2. Just waiting for the fries to grow up. It's kept in bare bottom tank for easier cleaning but with some leaf litter.

----------


## Mudskipper

Let me know when they're ready to go. I'd be interested in getting some from you...males are fine too, will be additions to my community wild betta tank. As long as they can stand up to the enisae, they'll be fine. 8-)

----------


## 900801

Haha males I have plenty. Will update you. They can fend for themselves but when I was raising the fries together the enisae and palifina they were alright. Not much fighting was seen. Maybe cause they were still young at that time.

----------


## exotic_idiot

Some cases might be due to the pH or temperature to affect the sex ratio.
Never the least just continue the line to preserve these beauties.

----------


## johannes

Bro exotic, coming back to wild bettas? haha...  :Razz: 

btw, i like the young male's sharp mouth, very cute.. haha

----------


## dragonn

They looked really nice! THe red is very thick!

----------


## stormhawk

Dragonn, perhaps you got the color wrong?  :Laughing: 

The name pallifina itself alludes to the fact that this fish has pale colours, by the first part of palli-fina. Pallidus means pale yellow-green in Latin.

----------


## dragonn

ANy shops sellign those fishes?

----------


## Mudskipper

We all wish they do. We all wish they do.

----------


## sianxz

IMO, the young looks nicer than his dad  :Very Happy:

----------


## 900801

Yup, he looks much nicer. I wonder if the F2 will turn out like that.
Just to share. This is an old pic taken few months ago. Just wanted to share that it is possible to hatch them from egg.

----------


## Shi Xuan

How did you manage to do that? From my understanding, the purpose of mouthbrooding is not solely limited to the male simply holding the eggs as an adaptation to the fast moving river flow in it's natural habitat but the male somehow gargle to provide some fanning over the eggs, perhaps as a way to prevent bacteria & fungus from gaining a foothold on the eggs as well as to provide the optimum temperature to properly incubate the eggs until they hatch. From what I can tell from the photo, the fry are left in a transparent cylinder with a net at the bottom & over the top. Any idea what's those for?

regards,
Shi Xuan

----------


## 900801

What you say is correct. However if you are able to mimic the way the male "fans" the egg through adding aeration it's possible. The cover is to prevent from passing through the net/ being damage. Acts to protect the eggs.

----------


## Emokidz

Fascinating post! I've read about this method before, mostly used for african cichlids. Didn't know it was this effective.

----------


## 900801

The idea was derived from there but because the eggs are different compared to wild betta I lost many eggs of other species initially. After accidentally finding this prototype the survival rate is increasing can say close to 90-100 if no deviation occurs.

----------


## johannes

nice DIY tumbler there... :Razz: 
when making one for me? :Grin:

----------


## Mudskipper

> nice DIY tumbler there...
> when making one for me?



When you come back to the Wild Side...bro. LOL!

----------


## 900801

Ask and it shall be given HAHAHA.

----------


## Lucrado

Very nice B.pallifina you have !!

----------


## 900801

Thank you, glad you liked the pictures  :Smile:

----------

